# [SOLVED] COD: WaW error: problem reading ber2_load.bik



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

so I've had countless other games work fine and I've checked the disk for any marks, and I keep getting the error "Error 1305: Problem reading from file:

D:\Setup\Data\Main\video\ber2_load.bik. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it"

Now is there any way to get around this? Maybe a way to skip this step? Because ATM there is just a retry or cancel button. This was my main Christmas present, and I don't know whether we still have the receipt.

Thanks in advance 

jrockpunk1


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: COD: WaW error: problem reading ber2_load.bik*

try to copy the DVD content to your HDD and try to install the game from your HDD, it seems a problem from your DVD Drive


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: COD: WaW error: problem reading ber2_load.bik*

Well OK, but doesn't it need to be like an ISO or something?

And how can I know FOR SURE if it's a problem with the drive? Because other games have worked fine. And I need to be able to prove it so I can take it back to the man that built it and tell him to fix it, and if I don't have proof he'll just say "The PCs fine, it's the game"...

[edit]
OK it's copying ATM, but it's got to the same file, and said unable to read ber2_load.bik. So does that mean it's a damaged disc if it won't copy the file either? Also, I just clicked skip, so will it do any damage to the game if it doesn't have the file?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: COD: WaW error: problem reading ber2_load.bik*

*.bik is related to the codec used for in-game videos. If ber2_load.bik is missing, then it could be a faulty disc. If you clicked 'skip' then you won't get in-game videos, cut-scenes, etc or the game will crash.

It's more likely to be a problem with the disc rather than your computer.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: COD: WaW error: problem reading ber2_load.bik*

Yes, I realise that now. I clicked skip, and it installed fine, but when i started the game up, it said the familiar "... has stopped working". So would anyone PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE upload ber2_load.bik somewhere? Then I can just paste that in the right directory and it will install fine.

I would be VERY grateful...

[edit]
if not would anyone know of a site that would have it for download? I've searched google but it just comes up with a load of torrents for the whole game...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: COD: WaW error: problem reading ber2_load.bik*

Downloading the file or the whole game from a torrent is risky. You could infect your computer and your IP can be tracked by the authorities, leading to possible P2P prosecution.

I don't think it would do much good for someone to upload the file (71.7MB). There are probably other related files missing as well. Take the game back for a replacement or contact their technical support (details in the game manual).

EDIT: Look in the Main\Video folder. There should be 20 bik files, total size 1.38GB


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: COD: WaW error: problem reading ber2_load.bik*

Theres 19, so the only file I need is ber2_load.bik. If no one will post the file I'll have to try and get my money back but I don't know if my mom's got the receipt. So I might end up having to pay another £35. So _please_ might someone be able to upload that file? It would only take you 1 minute.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: COD: WaW error: problem reading ber2_load.bik*

bump. No one willing to do this for me?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: COD: WaW error: problem reading ber2_load.bik*

sorry but we can't post the file because it's the property of the game's maker, so it's illegal... maybe you must try to exchange the DVD with another working one.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: COD: WaW error: problem reading ber2_load.bik*

yeah sorry, I didn't realise. They let me exchange the disc anyway, and now it's working fine...


----------

